# Problems with Belkin G Wireless Router



## giant54 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello,

My Router is a Belkin G Wireless Router 
Model F5D7632-4 
Version 3011UK 
Firmware Version 3.01.20

For a week now my router is reseting itself occasionally and most often at night time. The date on the router has been reverted back to Jan 1 2003 and everytime the router "reset" itself it also deletes the admin password which I set up for it. My security log is being spammed with "Can't find NTP time". I can still connect to the internet but this occasional router reset is very annoying. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it may be a defective router, but let's try what we can.



Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

If that doesn't return it to sanity, it's probably dying. There's very little outside of the router that would cause the symptoms you see.


----------



## giant54 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I have this router for 5 years now so... I guess the chance of it dying is high... I guess I am going to have to get a new one soon...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you have identified the issue. :grin:


----------

